# Late season stakes



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

When we get into the frozen tundra like this what kind of stakes are you guys using? I have deadly stakes and some eight and quarter rod and it works but wondering what else is out there and where you got it. Thanks. Fowlnfins.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Depends..... is frozen tundra (frozen, frozen ground) harder than regular tundra (frozen ground)? oke:


----------



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Perhaps. If two negatives make a positive perhaps frozen frozen is actually thawed. Getting back to the task at hand what are those of you that are running the continent shooting these birds doing in situations like this? Looking to invest in the spread and would like to hear someone elses mistakes so I don't make the same. Thanks. Fowlnfins.


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

if its just freezing or just thawing silosock stakes work the best. if it is frozen solid like rock it sucks with anything. I have heard of guys taking a generator and hammerdrill in the field. 1/4 inch stakes, i use a cordless drill or home made punches when im adjusting a few. when we are setting a whole spraed rubber or plastic hammers . you will mess up 2- 10 per cent of your caps the first time and 1-5 percent each time after that. if they have caps. the very best advice i can give you is, in the spring, if you are hunting frozen ground, you are in the wrong geese!


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

We made a "Stake Punch" out of a 4 ft piece of 1-1/2 round stock - drill a 3/8 hole in the end and insert a piece of sharpened drill rod. Punches through the light stuff, but if there's 6" of frost, forget it. Not much fun if you're setting 1000 decoys.
If you've got sillosocks, you can run the wire down the middle of a piece of corn stubble real easy.


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

If its tilled ground find the furrow and try to push the stake down in between there. Sometimes there's moisture or space in between dirt clods and stakes going easy. Or if its rock hard just push them wherever you can. Corn stalks work but you get lines of decoys if you're not careful.


----------



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Using primarily SS but have had situations where would have liked to have something more sturdy to not get those lines. Thinking stainless steel for 100 or so so that can get away from that. Thanks for all the replies. Fowlnfins.


----------



## fowlfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

how are the stakes for avian x fullbodies?


----------



## WLDuckBuster (Dec 16, 2008)

Hammerdrill and a 3/8 bit(milwaukee fuel can get about 500 holes on a battery). is what we use for our FB and white rocks

one guy drill one guy stick stake/decoy switch after 40-50 holes oke:

im going to try to make a slide hammer deal where i can stand up


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

NC Ducker said:


> if its just freezing or just thawing silosock stakes work the best. if it is frozen solid like rock it sucks with anything. I have heard of guys taking a generator and hammerdrill in the field. 1/4 inch stakes, i use a cordless drill or home made punches when im adjusting a few. when we are setting a whole spraed rubber or plastic hammers . you will mess up 2- 10 per cent of your caps the first time and 1-5 percent each time after that. if they have caps. the very best advice i can give you is, in the spring, if you are hunting frozen ground, you are in the wrong geese!


X2 on the last sentence.


----------

